# Forum More Stuff Oops!  got a level change wrong

## shauck

I'm really p****d. I've noticed that one of the level changes (a bedroom) in a house I'm building is 60mm too low. It's supposed to be 380mm not 440mm. I can't see how this happened as the pencil mark for the level change on the previous level's post is absolutely 380mm???? Only thing I can think is Nik not reading the dumpy through the middle cross hairs????? Would that be 60mm tho? So I have 4 short bearer rows that I have to raise 60mm. Thinking about building up with two 90x35s on the flat and make it 370mm level change.

----------


## Cecile

OUCH.  Good thing you discovered this now, instead of later.  I'll ask though, can you work with the existing incorrect level, or would the inspector come along and make you fix it?

----------


## ringtail

Time for a holiday Su. Too much work.

----------


## shauck

Wouldn't expect him to notice until the house is finished and the two steps are 220mm rise! Can't have that. I fixed it yesterday with two 90x45 on the flat so the level change is 350 now. 2 steps of 175. 
If I had a holiday, I'd just be working at home. Can't help myself.  
It's raining today so I may get a day off...work out the rest of the materials needed and go look at a little fence/gate job. Once you start getting work up here, it all keeps coming out of the woodwork (punny, ha ha)

----------


## ringtail

You get that in rural I guess

----------


## Black Cat

It does seem to be the way of country living. Come to the country for a holiday! lol

----------


## shauck

Yeah. I'm finding inadequacies in the plans that were passed through council and the private inspector. He's a good guy tho so when I want to change something I just talk to him and he's very reasonable. It's been a tricky one getting levels worked out, especially because they aren't all straight line changes. I also talk to a local builder who owns the block next to nik's. He answers any questions I have. Also local guys in various trades like plumbing, excavation, are really helpful, lend us stuff like jack hammer, dumpy.

----------


## intertd6

Am I missing something here, have you considered just ripping down a 75mm timber member & having the correct floor level where there are no extra costs associated with re drafting, certification, certifiers & council lodgement.
regards inter

----------


## shauck

It's a small change in step height. No re-drafting. The inspector is very amenable.

----------


## intertd6

It is a change in floor height, around our parts what I mentioned before would have to happen, be careful these can have a knock on effect & bite back hard later on which would make a couple of hours work & a little cost seem insignificant. The last one I saw cost 35k, yet when I picked it up would have cost $500 initially to fix.  
regards inter

----------


## shauck

Cheers interd6. I point out anything I can think of to the inspector as we proceed as well as consult with local builder who has experience here, so that way nothing can come back to bite me later. The local builder already thinks I'm over cautious. I don't tho. I like caution.

----------

